# Could not help myself !!



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

cannot help myself! when I bought my TTS last year I said it would be my last as I always liked the TTS. But now like a kid in an expensive sweet shop I have succumbed to my demons [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]

Present TTS









18 plate TTRS, collect it next week 8) 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, About time too, but it's still not *RED* :wink: 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Why have cotton when you can have silk :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted one in Andalusian red first H, but I was guzumped [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Looks very nice [smiley=dude.gif] & I hope she's a goodun 
Will I ever stop loving my MK1? [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats merlin, I must admit I was torn between a pretty much new TTS and an RS a few years old when I was looking :roll:


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats! Good motor!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wow, nice upgrade!
I was tempted me too to step-up to RS :roll: , if it weren't for the crazy yearly road tax we have here... :x


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Whilst black wouldn't be my first choice (only because of how high maintenance it is, not because of how it looks) you've gone for what I consider to be the best year for a TTRS - newest you can get without an OPF.

Contrary to what some on this forum would tell you (even though you already realise, hence the change) it's a really special place to be - the combination of that engine with the best in class cabin and surefooted behaviour make for a unique combination.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Make sure to post pics once you've picked it up


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Congrats on the Purchase, and Nice Wheels! Get some Pics up after collection!


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats, there's some great roads up your way to wring the ponies out of that 5-pot :wink:


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Very good choice, congrats!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Pictures and video loaded here.....exhaust tone...first 2 rev up is with 2nd exhaust valves closed, the next 2 are with them open, big difference.....https://vimeo.com/user78199030/review/5 ... 81785d827e

Pics and video.............https://www.safwatcars.co.uk/car/2939/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Pictures and video loaded here.....exhaust tone........https://vimeo.com/user78199030/review/5 ... 81785d827e
> 
> Pics and video.............https://www.safwatcars.co.uk/car/2939/


Hi Steve, Getting excited 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures and video loaded here.....exhaust tone........https://vimeo.com/user78199030/review/5 ... 81785d827e
> ...


O yes, I cannot wait untill next friday. today she officially belongs to me. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Hi Steve, Very nice [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice, a move I'm looking to make this year.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations on the car. Great colour choice, but then I would say that.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

merlin c said:


> ...
> O yes, I cannot wait untill next friday. today she officially belongs to me. 8) 8) 8)


Congrats again! Once collected, please share your impressions from driving it here! It would be interested to know how it feels to you compared to the TTS.

I had a TTS test-drive before buying the RS, and I thought it is a very different car. But you can find many of the TTS owners' accounts saying the RS feels only marginally faster/better and not worth the premium


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

GoodThunder said:


> Once collected, please share your impressions from driving it here! It would be interested to know how it feels to you compared to the TTS.


I'd also love to know how it compares. I've also been considering this change although in all honesty it would be a huge stretch for me.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ChesterUK said:


> GoodThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Once collected, please share your impressions from driving it here! It would be interested to know how it feels to you compared to the TTS.
> ...


Watch this space guys, I have a 180 mile journey home on Friday after collecting car, so I will post the comparisons on Saturday.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice work. They look to be really great cars. In the hunt myself for one now too.

Enjoy


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi Merlin, hope your enjoying your car.

I put an offer in on a Panther Black RS Yesterday but the bottom part of the bumper is Silver. Is yours painted in Panther Black or is it a Gloss Black? If this goes through its going straight to the body shop to have the Silver bits painted.

Cheers.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

newguy said:


> Hi Merlin, hope your enjoying your car.
> 
> I put an offer in on a Panther Black RS Yesterday but the bottom part of the bumper is Silver. Is yours painted in Panther Black or is it a Gloss Black? If this goes through its going straight to the body shop to have the Silver bits painted.
> 
> Cheers.


Mine doesn't have the extended silver, the blade and rear are in panther black.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

newguy said:


> Hi Merlin, hope your enjoying your car.
> 
> I put an offer in on a Panther Black RS Yesterday but the bottom part of the bumper is Silver. Is yours painted in Panther Black or is it a Gloss Black? If this goes through its going straight to the body shop to have the Silver bits painted.
> 
> Cheers.


Panther black with crystal effect.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

HI Merlin

How are you getting on with the car? Enjoying it so much there's no time to tell us about it I hope


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ross_t_boss said:


> HI Merlin
> 
> How are you getting on with the car? Enjoying it so much there's no time to tell us about it I hope


 Best driving experience of my life, love the DSG gearbox, the sound of 5 cylinder is awesome, and 400bhp is fun

I am loving it, my mk3 TTS was special, but this one is brilliant. Tomorrow having her remapped to 475bhl....more to smile about.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

A week into ownership and throwing a Map on, Nice!

Who are you having the remap done with out of interest?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Remap done with Ace car care, Worcester, I have used them before and always impressed. A full performance diagnostics done, and then power and DSG remap adjusted accordingly and applied. Before she was mental, now she is mental on steroids..  

400 to 470 bhp
480 to 620 nm


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

new private plates fitted.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Very good choice !


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Erty said:


> Very good choice !


Thank you


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I do like a private plate with TT in the characters


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice!

I see on the other thread you ordered black badges, I left the OEM chrome at the front and removed the rings, blacked out the rear - quick preview for ya:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ross_t_boss said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I see on the other thread you ordered black badges, I left the OEM chrome at the front and removed the rings, blacked out the rear - quick preview for ya:


great plate, and those black badges work sooooo well!! Thank you Ross................Steve


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Very nice


----------

